# SportDog Tek 1.0 GPS E-collar



## vonglor (Mar 28, 2013)

Has anyone had personal experience with this collar? Also, how beneficial would the GPS be for the everyday outdoorsman?

Link to cabelas site on collar.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Barg..._l=SBC;cat105591780;cat105779880;cat105786180


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

I have no experience with it, but have toyed with getting a GPS collar and if I do, it will be the Garmin Alpha, which is also a full function tritronics e-collar (it is a bit pricier, though).


----------



## vonglor (Mar 28, 2013)

hotel4dogs said:


> I have no experience with it, but have toyed with getting a GPS collar and if I do, it will be the Garmin Alpha, which is also a full function tritronics e-collar (it is a bit pricier, though).


I have thought about Garmin as well. At first the name Garmin just reminded me of GPS type electronics but looking on Tri-Tronics site you can see that Garmin owns Tri-tronics so it would probably be best to go the Garmin route due to Tri Tronics reputation on e-collars. I still can't get over the antennas though, I know my lab will be distracted by those for awhile.


----------

